# Halloween Themed Wines?



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Greetings!

Do you know of any good Halloween-type wines?

I know that Meijer (a regional grocery store) carries some.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

OH! A topic I know all too well. First off, I LOVE wine. I especially LOVE red wine.

During Halloween time they have this one called Vampire - it's sold at a small chain grocery store called Henry's but I'm sure it's sold elsewhere.

Year round, they have a brand called Twisted. Not Halloween related per se, but the bottles have a twisted looking tree on the front. They come in different flavors so if you get the orange or red colored labels, they look more Halloweenish.

See attached photos I pulled up on the internet.

And, I googled and found these which look cool but I have never seen them in the stores.

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/halloween-wine-c-643.html


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

last year there was Vampire and Zombie wine. All year round they sell Seven Deadly Zins


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

There's another wine called Gnarly Head.....awesome bottle and the wine is delish! The bottle has a gnarled, fall looking tree. Very cool!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Target has several! Some year round... and then more at Halloween. I know they carry the Gnarly Head one and then... Raven something and Ghost something and more. I hate wine but I've always wanted those for the bottles!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Did you say Target?!?! Where are you from? I'm from PA and our Targets here don't sell wine....or any alcohol actually. Our Wegman's (food store) recently started selling beer and wine by the glass. That's really pushing it for conservative PA. I believe the state needs to pull it's head out of it's butt and get with the times!!!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> Did you say Target?!?! Where are you from? I'm from PA and our Targets here don't sell wine....or any alcohol actually. Our Wegman's (food store) recently started selling beer and wine by the glass. That's really pushing it for conservative PA. I believe the state needs to pull it's head out of it's butt and get with the times!!!


I'm in Dallas, TX and now that I think about it... the Target where I used to live... much much smaller town... didn't have wine. Its probably just the Super Targets.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I am not a wine snob by any means (sure I can appreciate an expensive bottle of wine on special occassions but I tend toward tasty cheap wines as a rule) and I unfortunately don't care for Vampire wine. I do however have some on hand for our parties...I just cant resist the bottle/label! I think if taste is important to you you might be better off with one of the others mentioned above or just making fun labels for existing wines.....in fact that makes me start wondering about fun labels for wine. Creepy Cabernet....Maggot Merlot.....hmm.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

The Non-Super-Targets in my area didn't get wine until they did the "remove the garden section and turn it into a grocery section" remodel. It's been done for about 6 months to a year in my area, but I figure they're still working on it in other places.

Super Target is fun but it's _way way too big_. I used to complain about Walmart Supercenters being so big that if you forget something you may as well just get it the next time around. Super Target adds a whole new level of "I need a golf cart to get through the store!".


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Witchful Thinking - I'm with you! Although I love wine, I prefer the cheaper wines too (and so does my pocketbook!)

All of the regular Targets here in Southern California sell wine.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

ShannoninPa said:


> last year there was Vampire and Zombie wine. All year round they sell Seven Deadly Zins


I love the Seven Deadly Zins wine - very tasty! I think there's another one called Boar's Head that has a cool label & one called Apothecary something who's label intrigued me.

Can't get the Vampire around here as we only have 1 distributor in our state & they don't carry it.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! Thanks guys! ... I am looking forward to trying some of these!

I would be kind of interested to try this pumpkin wine!

http://www.cranberrywine.com/pumpkinwine.html


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is one I have now, The Wolftrap:










And I saved these two bottles from last year, cool labels!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*More wines!*










*Here's another...*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...e-gourmet-goodies-picture71677-0910101559.jpg


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*
Hallow and *hic*! up!! Uuummmm - well it IS Happy Hour, right?  Good a time as any to try a glug glug glug few of these to get you in the October mood - in July!! 
*
http://www.leelanaucellars.com/wine_fun.html 
Witches Brew

It is our secret wine blend enhanced with cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg and other natural spices that makes this a crowd pleaser and favorite of Leelanau Cellars' fans. Perfect for entertaining, this wine will explode with intense flavor when served warm but can also be served chilled as an ingredient in sangria. Witches Brew is perfect for campfires, tailgating, or any gathering (large or small) on a chilly evening.
$5.99


http://www.elkcreekvineyards.com/halloween-wine.php

*and these:*

http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2008/10/halloween-wines.html

http://www.winebuys.com/Halloween.html

*And finally, if you can get your hands on a bottle of this. ONly $12. and well worth the hunt:
*
FROST BITTEN Riesling Columbia Valley Ice 2008 Score: 90 | $12 / 375ml
Rich, sweet, opulent and distinctive for its pineapple, honey and almond aromas and flavors, remaining relatively light and lively as the finish extends impressively. Drink now through 2013. 3,456 cases made. 

*Enjoy and BOO!*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Some fun Wine Tasting ideas for Halloween too*

http://www.celebrations.com/article/halloween-wine-tasting-party


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Oh Sheesh - --- now you got me started....Can you tell I LOVE wine?! *

http://www.harvestranchmarkets.com/general/halloween-wines/

http://wineportfolio.com/c/?p=502


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> *Oh Sheesh - --- now you got me started....Can you tell I LOVE wine?! *


Me too!! Ohhhh, me too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

hallowsusieboo said:


> *oh sheesh - --- now you got me started....can you tell i love wine?! *
> 
> http://www.harvestranchmarkets.com/general/halloween-wines/
> 
> http://wineportfolio.com/c/?p=502


Great stuff!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Have been tempted to try Black Cat Riesling. 

Jenscats5 - don't know where you are on the East Coast, but if you can get to Virginia, Cost Plus World Market sells Vampire wines come October. Bought a bottle from them a couple years back - that's still in its bottle. Bought it for the label, would rather drink the offerings of the wineries around here while showing off the Vamp


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Have been tempted to try Black Cat Riesling.
> 
> Jenscats5 - don't know where you are on the East Coast, but if you can get to Virginia, Cost Plus World Market sells Vampire wines come October. Bought a bottle from them a couple years back - that's still in its bottle. Bought it for the label, would rather drink the offerings of the wineries around here while showing off the Vamp


Is the black cat reisling the bottles shaped like a cat? I'll have to look for that!!

I'm about 6 hours north of VA, unfortunately. Like you said, I'd love to have it for the label!! I did buy some labels last year tho for $1, so if I can't find any cool ones this year, I'll use the labels.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*You will love the story behind "Black Cat Wines"*



jenscats5 said:


> Is the black cat reisling the bottles shaped like a cat? I'll have to look for that!!
> 
> I'm about 6 hours north of VA, unfortunately. Like you said, I'd love to have it for the label!! I did buy some labels last year tho for $1, so if I can't find any cool ones this year, I'll use the labels.


*Hallow to everyone in this thread. 

Since "Black Cat" wines have been mentioned - thought you might all enjoy reading the story from the vineyard owner as to how the wine got its name:
*
http://www.blackcatvineyard.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=93&Itemid=144


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Boo!*

*ANOTHER GOOD ONE!*










http://www.bigredmonsterwine.com/wines/label.php?lID=10

And you may want to stop it up with this little monster (if there is any left after you open the bottle!):

Amazon.com: Monster Wine Stopper: Cara Singleton: Jewelry


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Of course - in case you have a truly adventurous pallet:*

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/asian-snake-wine


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Top ten creepy wines:*

http://www.northernexposure.org.uk/index.php/2010/11/22/top-10-creepy-wines/

This list is good too:

http://www.divinecaroline.com/48565/37511-some-scary-wines


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*And if you wanna keep all your wine glasses in order - so you know what glass you (and your guests) are drinking from:
*
http://www.vinexus.de/Vacu-Vin-Glass-Markers-Creepy-Creatures-English.html


----------



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

The black cat riesling is pretty good and the bottle is gorgeous. Of course, our bottle we saved disappeared. 

Not wine, but some may be interested. There is a vodka called Blavod. It's black. Literally black. You can make all sorts of creepy drinks with it.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

*your own wine names*

Witchful Thinking you have the best idea for the wine. I love those names. I know you make your own lables for your potions cabinate. Have you made wine lables too?
I have purchased the premade wine lables from Martha Stewart at halloween and put them on my favorites.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't used Martha Stewarts labels before - I remember you having great ones at your party but I can't remember are they specific to wine or just fun spooky labels? I stocked up on a bunch of the kind they were selling at Spirit last year and then forgot to attach them to liquor bottles and the soda! Seems like I have so many ideas I end up forgetting half of them in the rushed month to the party!!


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow! I didn't realize how many passionate wine-lovers we have on here! 

Thanks for all of the suggestions!


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

If you have a World Market in your area, check it out for Halloween Wines as well. They Carry 3 kinds of the Vampire Wines, a Zombie Zinfandel, an Evil Wine, a Witches Brew and Black Cat!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hollowman68 said:


> If you have a World Market in your area, check it out for Halloween Wines as well. They Carry 3 kinds of the Vampire Wines, a Zombie Zinfandel, an Evil Wine, a Witches Brew and Black Cat!


I LOVE World Market! They get some nice Halloween decor in as well.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> I LOVE World Market! They get some nice Halloween decor in as well.



I used to love World Market too....but our 1 store closed a few years back.... and stores other than liquor stores can't sell alcohol in our state....


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Xfireboyx said:


> Wow! I didn't realize how many passionate wine-lovers we have on here!
> 
> Thanks for all of the suggestions!


* I think there are even more who are passionate about beer and martinis - but those brew-names will have to wait for another thread! Someone should start one.... 

*


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> * I think there are even more who are passionate about beer and martinis - but those brew-names will have to wait for another thread! Someone should start one....
> 
> *


Good idea!! Martinis are yummy too!


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

A friend gave us a bottle of Twisted Moscato last year. We like wine sweet, and tend toward Moscatos, so we enjoyed it. The gnarly tree on the label gives it a creepy appearance. I've seen it at World Market around the $6-$8 range.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Www.chileanlegend.com highly recommend this wine.
Casillero del Diablo


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

http://www.cheapwinereviews.com/leelanau-cellars-witches-brew
HallowSusieBoo, have you had Witches Brew? We picked up several bottles last year when on vacation in Michigan. Awesome stuff! Have 3 bottles left, hope it is still good, want to crack one open, heated of course, in Sept! Hard to think of warmed wine right now when it was 100 today and still 87 at 10pm!

I have to admit, I am a sucker for buying a beer or wine for its cool label.






HallowSusieBoo said:


> *
> Hallow and *hic*! up!! Uuummmm - well it IS Happy Hour, right?  Good a time as any to try a glug glug glug few of these to get you in the October mood - in July!!
> *
> http://www.leelanaucellars.com/wine_fun.html
> ...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> http://www.cheapwinereviews.com/leelanau-cellars-witches-brew
> HallowSusieBoo, have you had Witches Brew? We picked up several bottles last year when on vacation in Michigan. Awesome stuff! Have 3 bottles left, hope it is still good, want to crack one open, heated of course, in Sept! Hard to think of warmed wine right now when it was 100 today and still 87 at 10pm!
> 
> I have to admit, I am a sucker for buying a beer or wine for its cool label.


Hallow IshWitch! We had Witches Brew last year - and after Halloween I saw a whole shelf on sale for $1.00 per bottle!!! WHY OH WHY didn't I grab 'em all, I will never know... Thanks for reminding me of this nice "pre-mulled" wine, and adding this to this thread. It has a nice label too!  
Here is the direct link to the winery in Michigan that makes it. You can order direct from them too and have it shipped to your door! Look at the location of this beautiful winery too --- LeeLanau cellars -- wanna go there NOW! http://www.leelanaucellars.com


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have some of the witches brew wine in the house right now, am not a big fan, but I tend to like my wine with sierra mist for a spritzer , so i am not the best person to ask, but yes, bought the bottle for the label, I also have Ed Hardy sangrea for the bottle/label, has a skull and snakes on it, and is good! am not so patiently waiting for the vampire wine bottles, again, love the label, there is a wine I haven't had called superstitious that has a black cat on the label, want to try that some time too, not sure what kind of wine, I tend to just look at labels! 
I, sadly am drinking right now Boonesfarm Snow Creek Berry wine, tastes so good, yeah, I know, I am a cheap date


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

bethene said:


> I have some of the witches brew wine in the house right now, am not a big fan, but I tend to like my wine with sierra mist for a spritzer , so i am not the best person to ask, but yes, bought the bottle for the label, I also have Ed Hardy sangrea for the bottle/label, has a skull and snakes on it, and is good! am not so patiently waiting for the vampire wine bottles, again, love the label, there is a wine I haven't had called superstitious that has a black cat on the label, want to try that some time too, not sure what kind of wine, I tend to just look at labels!
> I, sadly am drinking right now Boonesfarm Snow Creek Berry wine, tastes so good, yeah, I know, I am a cheap date


*Feel the same way bethene! Should have warmed it I think. 
Now pass me some a that "Bones-farm" wouldja!*


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I love finding wines that work for Halloween! I really enjoyed Vampire the first year I found it, but the next year it was purchased by a CA company and made in the US. Before that(according to the label, anyway), it was actually made in Romania. Which, of course, made it even more cool! Once they changed the vineyard, it just wasn't the same. 

For those that may go a little more up the price range, I enjoy wines from Harvest Moon Winery. Yep, I went there just because of the name. They are pretty good wines, though they usually need a couple of years, and the owner and staff are just awesome. 

Here's a picture of the "spirits" we had at our party a few years back. It's mostly beer, due to our location and what most people drink:










The "Raven" one mentioned in a previous post was likely Ravenswood. It's pretty good, and they have a great label. I'll have to think more on the others I've seen...

Ophelia


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

I was just looking at the website for Vampire wine, and it looks like they also make Dracula wine, Trueblood wine, Chateau du Vampire wine, Witches Brew ale, and several other products from coffee and chocolate bars to vodka and energy drinks.


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

I know it's not very Halloween-ish but I love Cupcake Wine. Especially Red Velvet!!!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

One worth checking out is Ghost Pines wines. It's a little on the pricey side (for me, anyway), at about $15 a bottle, but it's well worth it. 

If you're interested, check this out - hand painted Halloween, Gothic, and Haunted Mansion-themed glassware:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/badtablemanor?ref=ss_profile


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Loving the "Madame Leota dessert plates" Bad!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Thankx, Tannasgach! This weekend I'll be making more of my Haunted Mansion stretching room wine glasses. They're my favorites.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

ghostluva said:


> I know it's not very Halloween-ish but I love Cupcake Wine. Especially Red Velvet!!!!


Yes!! Very good wine!!


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

I LOVE Twisted Old Vine Zinfandel. The bottle is kinda creepy and perfect for Halloween!!!! Also, it's delicious!!!!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

We'll be going on a wine tasting vacation before Halloween and our first stop will be Chronic Winery in Paso Robles - http://www.chroniccellars.com/


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

BadTableManor said:


> One worth checking out is Ghost Pines wines. It's a little on the pricey side (for me, anyway), at about $15 a bottle, but it's well worth it.
> 
> If you're interested, check this out - hand painted Halloween, Gothic, and Haunted Mansion-themed glassware:
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/badtablemanor?ref=ss_profile


Thanks for posting that link. I am loving some of the glasses!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

not sure if anyone has mentioned this one, but here ya go: 
http://www.chileanlegend.com/our-wines/
I don't like wine, but my hubby is quite the enthusiast (and it doesn't help our wallets that he is not only an opimian member, but has a friend that is a certified sommelier :S but, I have heard good things about this wine (diablo...devil...not specifically halloween, but I'm sure you get it


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I just remembered that my Halloween painted wine glass got broken last year


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Aww, where did you get it? Maybe you can find a replacement online! Do you have a photo of it?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

mommyto3 said:


> OH! A topic I know all too well. First off, I LOVE wine. I especially LOVE red wine.
> 
> During Halloween time they have this one called Vampire - it's sold at a small chain grocery store called Henry's but I'm sure it's sold elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Wow I love the twisted bottles. I'll have to look for that this yr! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*this next week is all Halloween-themed wines at my house*

Nothing thematic last night since we were out, but kicking it off tonight with a cheapy 2008 Dragon's Hollow chardonnay (I know, it's a bit of a stretch to call it Halloweeny, which is why I'm getting that one out of the way first). It's from China, so hoping their quality control is up to snuff or I won't make it to see Halloween. I'm more of a red wine fan, as to me most cheap whites taste the same. This fits that bill too; at least it's not buttery and not overly tart like many chardonnays.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*"The Ripper" shiraz*

Okay, another stretch, but tonight's wine was from Australia's Hope Estate - "The Ripper" shiraz. Label was a little too nice to make me think they named it for Jack the Ripper, but if it popped into my head when I first read it, it's close enough for me. $19 at the PA state store, it's a tasty wine; very drinkable with very forward fruit and a hint of pepper on the aftertaste.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

Stochey said:


> I'm in Dallas, TX and now that I think about it... the Target where I used to live... much much smaller town... didn't have wine. Its probably just the Super Targets.


 depends on where you are in Dallas...much of the outlying areas are dry.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

we've had Twisted and it's pretty good. I have read not so good reviews on the Vampire wine.


----------



## lavenlaar (Sep 18, 2011)

While on the Aussie wines - don't know if the USA have it imported but, Rolf Binder makes one called BULLS BLOOD - a blend of Shiraz (syrah) and mataro 
http://www.torowines.com.au/news/details/45/5/wines---red/rolf-binder-bulls-blood

^^ Hope Estate wines are ooookaaay - based in NSW hunter valley though just using WA juice.

You guys in the States cannot ship alcohol out of the US can you ??? 
I'd love some of those wines to try here in Australia- and few more goodies i miss..


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Fuente Elvira Vergejo last night - I was never a big Elvira fan (I grew up with Dr. Shock hosting the Saturday horror flicks), but with Halloween fast approaching I couldn't resist picking this one up a few weeks ago. Decent enough white wine; It wasn't over the top with the citrus and had some mineral quality that would probably go well with shellfish.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

OK so I haven't really been able to find Halloween themed wines in my area. We only have 1 or 2 alcohol distributors in our state & they don't carry any of those brands. So I bought some Fish Eye & spray painted the caps & labels, then covered them with labels I bought.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*nice!*

the labels are probably the best way to go, especially for parties. the "true" Halloween wines such as Vampire are really bad, which is why I stretch to find any name that can be remotely construed as Halloween-ish. My wine tonight was supposed to be the best of the lot, and, while very tasty, was sadly disappointing. 2008 Ghost Block Cabernet for our neighbor's birthday dinner. I decanted it for 40 minutes prior to drinking and it took until the last 1/4 glass to start to open up. As I said, it was certainly a tasty wine anyway, but not worth $60. Should anyone have this wine, I strongly urge decanting for a full hour (something I never do).


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Ghost Pines 2008 Cabernet Sauvignon*









This was mentioned a couple of pages ago by Trinity1. A great name and label make it an excellent choice for Halloween, and i doubt anyone would be disappointed by the taste.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Tonight's wine, along with veal shanks (left over from our neighbor's birthday dinner when we found out last hour she refuses to eat veal). Like the prior Ghost Pines, it is a great name for Halloween and a very good cabernet. Happy Halloween everyone and see you all next year!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

bought whatever wines I knew my guests liked and made my own labels:








I had Red Diamond Merlot "O Neg"
Cupcake Sauvignon Blanc "Corpse Juice"
Zorvino Vineyards (a local vineyard) Cabernet Sauvignon "Vampire Blood"
Fetzer Guwertzraminer "Toad Saliva"
Bogle Merlot "Arsenic" plus a couple others that I didn't have pics of.


----------

